# Super Mario Bros. 35th Anniversary DLC items added to ACNH coming 2/25



## NatsumiSummer (Feb 17, 2021)

So Nintendo just revealed what items are coming to ACNH in the Super Mario Bros. 35th Anniversary DLC items. What do you think?






I am excited! I love how we can now have custom fast travel points in ACNH via the warp-pipes. Just place one down, and then keep one in your inventory, and you can instantly fast travel back to that location. I can also imagine that being used to really hide a interestingly decorated part of someone's island, and making mostly accessible through the warp-pipes.


----------



## psiJordan (Feb 17, 2021)

They said Mario items, and these are Mario items so

the pipes are pretty cool tho!


----------



## John Wick (Feb 17, 2021)

I just posted this in another topic, but I was sad to see no venus flytrap.

The teleporter is good, because it could be used in place of inclines.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 17, 2021)

tbh i donno if i'm impressed because it was literally just mario, like almost everything on the nintendo is mario related
i was hoping for something extra like a surprise but nope, just mario 

the warp pipes look pretty useful but don't fit my theme unfortunately


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Feb 17, 2021)

I’m so excited! I love the items but above all, I’m glad the M&L hats are back! I miss the yoshi egg, though  but hey, coins!


----------



## daringred_ (Feb 17, 2021)

on the one hand? disappointed but not surprised that it's _just_ mario items, even if i wasn't expecting anything else.

on the other? peach's crown and dress look really good (though i'm sad on my girlfriend's behalf that there's no rosalina outfit), and the warp pipe idea is pretty sick, y'know. if i use them, they'll have to be hidden behind trees or another item though because they just don't. fit. would be nice if you could customize them into something more innocuous.


----------



## moo_nieu (Feb 17, 2021)

the warp pipes are so cool!! D:


----------



## JKDOS (Feb 17, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> tbh i donno if i'm impressed because it was literally just mario, like almost everything on the nintendo is mario related
> i was hoping for something extra like a surprise but nope, just mario
> 
> the warp pipes look pretty useful but don't fit my theme unfortunately



It's Mario focused. Any other little things they potentially add are just being overshadowed.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 17, 2021)

I think we can only place two warp pipes?


----------



## Flicky (Feb 17, 2021)

Wonder how many functioning pipe sets we'll be allowed? Just one? Two? Three?

Depending on how many of them work, I might reconsider my island layout and design an annoying maze just because


----------



## moo_nieu (Feb 17, 2021)

John Wick said:


> I think we can only place two warp pipes?


yeah it seemed that way. it would be cool if we could customize the colors to have multiple sets though. 
i cant wait to try them out ♪( ´▽｀)


----------



## AkaneDeath (Feb 17, 2021)

I'm hoping the yoshi egg and the princess peach umbrella are back but just not shown in the video. Also! Can you imagine how cute boo items would be? Are those mushrooms new?! I'm so excited!


----------



## Rosch (Feb 17, 2021)

This releases earlier than I expected. Guess this wasn't the anniversary update after all.

The warp pipes are interesting. Fast travel is always okay in my book.


----------



## Airysuit (Feb 17, 2021)

I'm hoping that this means the mario update isn't the anniversary update...


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Feb 17, 2021)

i want to get my grubby hands on that peach crown


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Feb 17, 2021)

airysuit said:


> I'm hoping that this means the mario update isn't the anniversary update...



There's no mention of any anniversary update. Just try not to expect much because they've never said anything about that.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Feb 17, 2021)

I wasn't expecting anything besides the Mario stuff and I was keeping my expectations so low that I wouldn't be disappointed in anything. They actually made the clothes make the Mario sounds like they do when putting them on in NL. Which I thought they would had lazily cut and they didn't. So I am glad.


----------



## Corrie (Feb 17, 2021)

I didn't really expect anything very special about these items but the pipe just came in and slapped me in the face haha. It'll be really handy to use around the island! I'm hoping we can do more than two but I don't think so. Even two will make running around my town very speedy!


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Feb 17, 2021)

Corrie said:


> I didn't really expect anything very special about these items but the pipe just came in and slapped me in the face haha. It'll be really handy to use around the island! I'm hoping we can do more than two but I don't think so. Even two will make running around my town very speedy!



In the trailer they mention two, so I don’t think it’ll be more than that, tbh.


----------



## maria110 (Feb 17, 2021)

I don't know anything about Mario but the warp pipes look great.   I need teleport functionality for the side of my island where i don't have room for an incline.


----------



## Coach (Feb 17, 2021)

I literally just wanted the Wario moustache to return, so I'm very happy he got a full outfit! Warp pipes are gonna be cool, I'm sad about there not seeming to be a yoshi egg or fire bar, but cannot have everything I suppose. The mushroom platforms look like they'll complement the must set super well in autumn. Also sucks that there is only 4 outfits, I would have liked at least the Toad hat to return, or dresses for daisy / rosalina and of course a waluigi outfit would have been brilliant. 

Overall quite a good set of stuff though, nice that it will be in the shop forever seemingly, but the 5 a day limit might mean we need to do some tting to deck our islands out at a reasonable pace when they start being available to buy


----------



## Beanz (Feb 17, 2021)

there better be waluigi stuff


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Feb 17, 2021)

I really like the warp pipes that are coming, I'll definitely have to put them on my island so that way I can get from my house to the airport instantly, lol. Other items look pretty good as well, even if I doubt I'll use most/all of them at this point. Seems like a fairly solid update, it'll be interesting to see what happens in the next update after this.


----------



## Mick (Feb 17, 2021)

I saw someone on Twitter suggesting that we could potentially use the warp pipes for visitors too. Like when you have high turnip prices, one at the airport, one at Nooks. I thought that was smart. 

They didn't show the wallpaper/flooring/rugs themselves, but seems like we're also getting some of that. What I'm really curious about though, is what's below those items, because it seems like there would be a few more to scroll to.

It's probably some minor stuff, since items are usually sorted in categories and we've seen them scroll past furniture -> clothing -> wallpapers & rugs. What's left? More rugs? A wand? Some music?


----------



## Etown20 (Feb 17, 2021)

This looks like a well-made update with creative items. I would have personally preferred them to prioritize some of the things we're still missing (NPCs, villager visits, etc) before a Mario update, but it's always nice to have new items.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Feb 17, 2021)

The items look great. The pipe is going to come in handy a great deal. The coins look amazing too.


----------



## McRibbie (Feb 17, 2021)

Huh, it’s just Mario items. I was wrong, and I’m slightly disappointed.

I _was_ right about them being orderable from the promotional tab of Nook Shopping, so that’s something.

But they look really nice, there’s ACTUAL MARIO OVERALLS NOW, and the warp pipe type-stuff’s gonna be pretty interesting.

Although given the Sanrio cards being reissued in late March, their data being updated in 1.7.0, and the fact that Bunny Day doesn’t exist in the game for 2021 yet, I’m thinking there’s gonna be another update in mid-late March for the 1st anniversary of the game.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 17, 2021)

NatsumiSummer said:


> So Nintendo just revealed what items are coming to ACNH in the Super Mario Bros. 35th Anniversary DLC items. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could be wrong, but someone on here guessed that the warp pipe would allow you to go to other parts of your island. If that's the case, then that person must work at Nintendo lol. That was a joke.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Feb 17, 2021)

Mick said:


> I saw someone on Twitter suggesting that we could potentially use the warp pipes for visitors too. Like when you have high turnip prices, one at the airport, one at Nooks. I thought that was smart.
> 
> They didn't show the wallpaper/flooring/rugs themselves, but seems like we're also getting some of that. What I'm really curious about though, is what's below those items, because it seems like there would be a few more to scroll to.
> 
> ...



Maybe wands, umbrellas (parasol)?


----------



## tajikey (Feb 17, 2021)

The pipes are life, and I'm going to want more than 2! Hopefully this paves the way for an underground Resetti complex. He can turn over Rescue Service duties to the Dodos, then take his rightful place underground.


----------



## Matt0106 (Feb 17, 2021)

I love the Mario set! I was hoping to at least have the Mario Kart item return, but what we got are pretty good


----------



## DaisyFan (Feb 17, 2021)

Everything is great! The warp pipes are awesome!

I wish they have Princess Daisy clothing. -_-


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Feb 17, 2021)

I love that wrap pipe! Like oh my god just teleporting all over you island is the COOLEST thing I have ever seen! Also that Luigi Costume I saw in the beginning from that player who was sitting down was pretty great! This is actually better than I thought.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 17, 2021)

Really wanted the Yoshi Egg as well as the Venus Flytrap.


----------



## JemAC (Feb 17, 2021)

I'm looking forward to getting hold off the warped pipes, they're a really cool feature and I'm already planning where I'm going to put them to make my life much easier getting around the island. The other items probably won't get used much around my island which is a shame cause I do like a lot of them but there's not many places they'd fit well, looking forward to seeing what others do with all of them though. Agree with a couple of others that a Yoshi egg would've been a nice addition too, like a Yoshi egg lamp that I really wanted or even just an egg to place round the island, but at least there's a rug so he wasn't forgotten completely,


----------



## John Wick (Feb 17, 2021)

You could elevate your house, and use the pipes to get up and down.

Kinda like Tarzan's old treehouse.


----------



## Candy83 (Feb 17, 2021)

I would use a warp pipe for the secret island. It would make getting those pieces of art go faster.


----------



## Undies (Feb 17, 2021)

I'm super excited for the green pipe; I hope we can have as many as we like and not have it capped like bridges and inclines.

Mario, Luigi, Peach and Wario outifts... Did Waluigi just get ignored yet again? 

Also I wish we got a tease for the next update, like how we knew about Jack, and Pave in advance. Woulda died for a Brewster or Zelda tease


----------



## charmingpeach (Feb 17, 2021)

I will say that in my opinion, this is the most thought out furniture set they made so far! It looks stunning, really detailed and so creative! Yes, the update is very small but the amount of creativity used in this set excites me! I'm not a Mario fan but this is way better than what we used to have before, it looks like an actual Mario Bros level! The team is outdoing itself, so excited for what's next. I will agree that it's so surprising they are giving it to us in February, so that leaves March looking so suspicious


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 17, 2021)

Peach
PEACH
*PEACH*

Also the mushrooms look cool. Idk I just like mushies. Even thou they are from Mario I can totally see them being used in a mushroom town.

While I am not a fan of the Mario franchise (but I love Princess Peach for whatever unknown reason) I gotta admit these items are cool. I live how real to the game and interactive they are. My only complaint is no Peachs' Parasol ESP when we can't design our own dang umbrellas


----------



## Pintuition (Feb 17, 2021)

My AC group chat and I lost our minds at the pipes. Mario fans or not, that’s such a cool and useful item to have! I’m excited to collect some of the new items but I’m not really sure I’ll use most of them. Who knows, I’ll wait to judge until I see them!


----------



## AkaneDeath (Feb 17, 2021)

Stella-Io said:


> Peach
> PEACH
> *PEACH*
> 
> ...



I'm hoping it's in the update but just not included in the video! It was smaller than the other umbrellas and so adorable.


----------



## Tiffany (Feb 17, 2021)

Undies said:


> I'm super excited for the green pipe; I hope we can have as many as we like and not have it capped like bridges and inclines.
> 
> Mario, Luigi, Peach and Wario outifts... Did Waluigi just get ignored yet again?
> 
> Also I wish we got a tease for the next update, like how we knew about Jack, and Pave in advance. Woulda died for a Brewster or Zelda tease


in the nintendo direct it said only 2 pipes


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Feb 17, 2021)

AkaneDeath said:


> I'm hoping it's in the update but just not included in the video! It was smaller than the other umbrellas and so adorable.


Speaking of update. I saw they are going to release it in Februrary 25th but not in March. Hmm interesting.


----------



## Tiffany (Feb 17, 2021)

I wasn't impressed with the nintendo direct or the mario items. the only interesting was the pipes but we can only have 2 so that limts the usefulness of it. i would much rather a QoL update.


----------



## xhyloh (Feb 17, 2021)

the warp pipes were the coolest! definitely wasn't expecting an item with that much functionality


----------



## EtchaSketch (Feb 17, 2021)

NOBODY IS MORE EXCITED THAN ME ABOUT THIS omg. My boyfriend woke me up to let me know that the direct did feature the mario items and I went to check INSTANTLY and i am so hyped???? oh my god


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Feb 17, 2021)

I was really hoping for the return of the Yoshi Egg and the introduction of Bowser's outfit (I'd love to wear a spiky shell in his likeness!) but what we got is still pretty good. Sticking with the basics as always, classic Nintendo.

The warp pipes actually serving as warp pipes was a pleasant surprise, however. Here's hoping they'll bring back other Nintendo series items such as the Red Pikmin hat/Pikmin planter, Metroid and especially the Triforce, Master Sword and Rupees. Of course, entirely new items are welcomed as well (the Monster Hunter items we got in NL were really fantastic, especially the piggie and the Felyne figurine)

And like many others I want Sanrio items to make a comeback. Kerokerokerropi and Little Twin Stars were my personal faves.


----------



## skogkyst (Feb 17, 2021)

These are some really cool items, I'm looking forward to the warp pipe!


----------



## Glake (Feb 17, 2021)

So they're releasing the update a bit earlier than initially stated. I don't think there's going to be yet another update in March, as the items themselves become available March 1st.

Overall as far as Mario items go, I guess I'm content. The wrap pipes can essentially act as an extra incline to get around. Was really hoping for the bullet bill item or even the fireball wheel items to return, but I didn't see them listed in the Direct. I just hope we get information on when we can expect the NEXT actual update sometime soon.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 17, 2021)

teleportation hype

seems like it could be very useful for online too, if you only need people at a specific part of your island. thinking celeste, turnips, etc


----------



## Licorice (Feb 17, 2021)

I’m excited for the wario nose, wario shoes, and yoshi rug. I kinda want to re-do my bedroom to match the yoshi rug when it comes out. I’ll never use the mario items outdoors tho. Not my taste.


----------



## Peach_Jam (Feb 17, 2021)

*Peachy time* *:>* 

also excited to use the warp pipe and flag


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 17, 2021)

is anyone talking about this?!?!?!?!?!?!? :0


Spoiler


----------



## Mick (Feb 17, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> is anyone talking about this?!?!?!?!?!?!? :0
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



I haven't seen anyone talk about this yet, but i suppose that we are doing that now, haha! Is this from the japanese Nintendo twitter, as usual?

Out of all the special days they were going to include items for, I would never have guessed there would be a pi day (03.14) item...


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Feb 17, 2021)

I really like the warp pipe. That idea did cross my mind but I never thought they would actually do it. I am actually impressed with these items. Even if I don't use them. The pipe I will be use though... but I am going to put a bush infront of it.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 17, 2021)

Mick said:


> I haven't seen anyone talk about this yet, but i suppose that we are doing that now, haha! Is this from the japanese Nintendo twitter, as usual?
> 
> Out of all the special days they were going to include items for, I would never have guessed there would be a pi day (03.14) item...


i'm so buzzed for the pi pie, it's a start for a high school musical themed island lol

but anyway, my sister has only just sent these to me, she might have found them on the japanese twitter but idk 
i'm still really happy there's more than just mario because mario items won't fit my theme however a few of these are perfect for my new japanese house 

but of course i'm glad others are happy about the mario items, they're just not for me aha


----------



## Felix Felicis (Feb 17, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> is anyone talking about this?!?!?!?!?!?!? :0
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Omg omg omg
Finally a good new! I'm so hype right now!


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Feb 17, 2021)

IT also looks like there are alot of items we haven't seen yet looking that the promotion list. And it appears we are suppose to be on the lookout for more animal crossing information on their twitter. I hope they will do a 1 year anniversary thingy


----------



## Peach_Jam (Feb 17, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> is anyone talking about this?!?!?!?!?!?!? :0
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


yay another food item : D that pie is so cute! and those lanterns in the last pic are adorable ~


----------



## Halloqueen (Feb 17, 2021)

I've never really been a particularly big fan of the mainline Mario games. I was more of a Genesis kid than an SNES kid so I missed out on getting that Mario platforming experience and kind of suck at platforming as an adult as a result and tend to just stick to the Mario sports and kart games. As such, the only things added here that I think I'll get much use out of are Peach's dress, crown, and of course the Warp Pipes. The Warp Pipes look so convenient and are a wonderful addition. The design clashes a bit with my island's aesthetic but I can live with it.



Jam86 said:


> is anyone talking about this?!?!?!?!?!?!? :0
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


This stuff, on the other hand, is more my speed and I'm looking forward to the additions.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 17, 2021)

Peach_Jam said:


> yay another food item : D that pie is so cute! and those lanterns in the last pic are adorable ~


ik hehe, i've been wanting these lanterns in NH since i saw them on HHD


----------



## azurill (Feb 17, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> is anyone talking about this?!?!?!?!?!?!? :0
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Thank you I was wondering if there was going to be Saint Patrick’s day items. Love them so much.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Feb 17, 2021)

I had zero interest in having Mario items added to the game and figured this update just would not really be for me. But there are more items than expected and it looks very cute and fun! I know I am in the minority who is not really missing any content right now, so I am easy to please, but I am looking forward to this update for the first time now. The warp pipes definitely seem fun!

And OMG, just saw the pic of Hina matsuri stuff! How precious! I love that!


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Feb 17, 2021)

Do you guys think the Villagers could use the warp pipe?


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 17, 2021)

MiniPocketWorld said:


> Do you guys think the Villagers could use the warp pipe?


tbh i'd probably place the warp pipe and forget it's there and i'd freak out if i was just casually walking along and my villager just yeets outta nowhere


----------



## Velo (Feb 17, 2021)

I'm not a huge Mario person, but the pipe is so much fun! Also the items do just look good. Unfortunately I will probably order them all then they will sit and rot in my storage ahhh.
Maybe I'll try and make a Mario area, my boyfriend does love the game a ton.

The other items (non Mario) look super interesting too! Definitely gonna get me some tasty pie haha.


----------



## Matt0106 (Feb 17, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> is anyone talking about this?!?!?!?!?!?!? :0
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Honestly the fact we'll finally get a pie is great! Very excited for it!


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Feb 17, 2021)

MiniPocketWorld said:


> Do you guys think the Villagers could use the warp pipe?



Nope.


----------



## YueClemes (Feb 17, 2021)

Since ACNH released on Mar 20th and those event on next update is just about 

*Bonbori (Peach Festival)* - Feb 25 - Mar 3 
*Mario Anniversary* - Mar 01 
*Pi Day* - Mar 01 - Mar 14 
*St. Patrick's Day* - Mar 10 - Mar 17

so i guess this update is not ACNH anniversary update yet? lol


----------



## Corndoggy (Feb 17, 2021)

man i am so excited for this stuff, im not the biggest fan of mario games besides kart and tennis, but the fact is new items which i will lovingly collect and use to dress up with. i do have a fairly large blank area on my island atm so might turn that into a mini mario area


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 17, 2021)

The pipes are so cool! I'm really excited to use them in a fun way. Also I love the mushroom stuff, its super cool. I can't wait to use this stuff!


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Feb 17, 2021)

YueClemes said:


> Since ACNH released on Mar 20th and those event on next update is just about
> 
> *Bonbori (Peach Festival)* - Feb 25 - Mar 3
> *Mario Anniversary* - Mar 01
> ...


At the end they did tell us to keep an eye out for more information on their twitter account. I have a good feeling we will get an anniversary update apart from the Mario stuff.


----------



## YueClemes (Feb 17, 2021)

MiniPocketWorld said:


> At the end they did tell us to keep an eye out for more information on their twitter account. I have a good feeling we will get an anniversary update apart from the Mario stuff.


yea i guess it will be early April update lol


----------



## coldpotato (Feb 17, 2021)

Was not expecting the warp pipes! They look awesome! I really like how they're making items more interactive. It would be cute if our villagers used the warp pipes too. Was also not expecting these to be out so soon - very nice!
I kind of wish they gave us a really big piranha plant though  I had it in my mind we'd get one and our villagers would do the shocked reaction to it and it would be one of the cutest things.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Feb 17, 2021)

i love this update so far, so many items to use!!! im so excited for that crown lol

though i wish pirahna plant was a part of this, as i really like them, but i appreciate how much is in it so far! also that pie! the clover rug! so many good things


----------



## Byngo (Feb 17, 2021)

im content with this tbh. i was hoping for st pattys day stuff so that’s nice 

april makes sense for a substantial update not only because it’s close enough to the 1 year anniversary of acnh, but also because april 14th is the 20th anniversary of the ac franchise. im expecting/hoping for something bigger since ac is now a top tier franchise


----------



## EmmaFrost (Feb 17, 2021)

I really like the items. I have no idea how to work them into my island but I don’t really have a theme so I’ll figure something out. The warp pipes are exciting and unexpected. I imagined we’d get one but I didn’t expect it to be functional. That’s so cool. I really hope we can customize the color but I doubt it.


----------



## magicalgrrrlz (Feb 17, 2021)

I'm actually pretty excited for this and the other updates as well. The warp pipes are a cute idea


----------



## Sheydra (Feb 17, 2021)

Well my son is going to luv this update, he’s a major Mario fan.


----------



## deana (Feb 17, 2021)

The warp pipes are truly everything to me. I was fully expecting the warp pipe to be an available furniture item but the fact that it's actually functional?? I am shocked and soooo happy. A warp pipe shortcut is something that is handy and something that I could actually use everyday. That alone makes this better than some of the previous 1 day holiday and seasonal furniture updates. I'm hoping to hide the pipes behind some buildings or something because I don't necessarily want the look of warp pipes for my island but the functionality is  I'm thinking one behind my house and one near the airport. The other Mario items are cute too and I might try to use a few of them here and there.


----------



## Sheydra (Feb 17, 2021)

Oh gif I luv those little oriental dolls and lamps.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 17, 2021)

btw, anyone got an idea on what the pipe dimensions are?

I'm thinking 1x1, but idk if it could be tricking me and actually be 1.5x1.5. doubt it's 2x2 though


----------



## Mink777 (Feb 17, 2021)

The pipes are cool and all, but it’s yet another update focused on only either items or holidays, in this case just items. If they are going to add more items, there are plenty of furniture series from New Leaf that still aren’t in this game. They also didn’t show or preview of what/when the next update will be, which makes it seem as if it won’t be for quite awhile. Not good.


----------



## RollingAntony (Feb 17, 2021)

Some interesting tidbits from the japanese PR:

* Hina-matsuri items appear from February 25th to March 3rd, rotating daily. They are the Hinaningyo and Bonbori. That's why the update is released before March.

* From March 1st to March 14th, you can order the Pi Pie to celebrate Pi Day.

* The doorplate, drink and rug related to Saint Patrick's Day rotate daily from March 10th to March 17th. Clothing options appear at Able's at the same time.

* If the translation isn't wrong, you can actually place more than 2 pipes on your island, but the destination will be randomized. If there's no place to land after warping, you can't warp at all. And it seems you can actually warp from inside your house.

* The site also shows an image of the promo tab and there are no more items after the Yoshi rug, so what we see is what we get. (That means no Peach's Parasol, I guess)


----------



## John Wick (Feb 18, 2021)

I've seen a list of everything and most of it is clothes. 

The only items I wanted weren't included.

Yoshi Egg and Venus Flytrap.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 18, 2021)

RollingAntony said:


> Some interesting tidbits from the japanese PR:
> 
> * Hina-matsuri items appear from February 25th to March 3rd, rotating daily. They are the Hinaningyo and Bonbori. That's why the update is released before March.
> 
> ...


I was wondering about outside to inside warping. I can hide a pipe, then block off a room.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Feb 18, 2021)

daringred_ said:


> on the one hand? disappointed but not surprised that it's _just_ mario items, even if i wasn't expecting anything else.
> 
> on the other? peach's crown and dress look really good (though i'm sad on my girlfriend's behalf that there's no rosalina outfit), and the warp pipe idea is pretty sick, y'know. if i use them, they'll have to be hidden behind trees or another item though because they just don't. fit. would be nice if you could customize them into something more innocuous.


I was very disappointed to since it's _just_ mario stuff. The update drops on the 25th but we gotta wait until March 1st to even access the items.   However, I will say Peach's crown is cute and better than the one that's already in the game and her dress is cute too ! The pipe was a surprise and I'm all about it ! Plus my little star came back so I'm not _too_ disappointed.

	Post automatically merged: Feb 18, 2021



McRibbie said:


> Huh, it’s just Mario items. I was wrong, and I’m slightly disappointed.
> 
> I _was_ right about them being orderable from the promotional tab of Nook Shopping, so that’s something.
> 
> ...


All I hope is the saniro cards unlock the items like they did in NL I do't care for the villagers tbh


----------



## Bluebellie (Feb 18, 2021)

They always seem to leave out the only items I want. Where’s the Peach’s parasol? And the fly trap? 

The rest I don’t really see myself using. Maybe the pipe...but not entirely sure.


----------



## xara (Feb 18, 2021)

to be honest, i don’t know anything about super mario nor have i ever been a fan of it so i wasn’t really looking forward to this,, but my jaw dropped when i saw the warp-pipes. i wasn’t expecting something like that _at all_ but i’m excited! i also really like lakitu’s cloud rug, too, and am looking forward to getting my hands on that. :’)


----------



## Xinyiki (Feb 18, 2021)

Personally I don’t see myself using much of the Mario-related items on my island but I might get a few and see if I can decorate them in one of my rooms. ^^’
The warp pipes is an interesting concept and it might be fun to try it out at least! Who knows, hopefully they’ll create another item to wrap around the island in the future that isn’t Mario-themed but I wouldn’t get my hopes up, aha. ^^”


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 18, 2021)

RollingAntony said:


> * If the translation isn't wrong, you can actually place more than 2 pipes on your island, but the destination will be randomized. If there's no place to land after warping, you can't warp at all. And it seems you can actually warp from inside your house.


hoping if true, that they update it later to just give you a map popup with all your exit points marked to select from

the latter part about not being able to wrap from inside your house makes sense and was what I expected though


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Feb 18, 2021)

Bluebellie said:


> They always seem to leave out the only items I want. Where’s the Peach’s parasol? And the fly trap?
> 
> The rest I don’t really see myself using. Maybe the pipe...but not entirely sure.


AH THE PARASOL I FORGOT ABOUT THAT ! Kinda wish you didn't remind me ;;


----------



## LeenaM (Feb 18, 2021)

I was pleasantly surprised for once (since I had very low expectations), I think the items are all pretty cool! My only memory of mario items where from NL where you could just put them in your house, so to see all these items at scale and with all these little animations like in the mario games is really cool. Also the warp pipes are a genius idea! For once I think I'll actually have fun with the contents of new updates. The other items announced for St. Patrick's etc look cute as well 
The only dowsnide is that the mario items don't necessarily fit into preestablished island themes... Maybe for a kidcore island/corner?


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Feb 18, 2021)

EmmaFrost said:


> I really like the items. I have no idea how to work them into my island but I don’t really have a theme so I’ll figure something out. The warp pipes are exciting and unexpected. I imagined we’d get one but I didn’t expect it to be functional. That’s so cool. I really hope we can customize the color but I doubt it.



I hope so, too! If we can, it’ll probably be red, blue and yellow.


----------



## JKDOS (Feb 18, 2021)

LambdaDelta said:


> the latter part about not being able to wrap from inside your house makes sense and was what I expected though



It actually says you CAN warp to pipes in your house.


----------



## Wickel (Feb 18, 2021)

I wonder if warp pipes can be customized and placed inside. I've always wanted to make an outside "dream" forest with the starry items. But obv you can't dream outside. Would be nice to place a pipe from there to inside my house so you can dream from there.

I think the Mario items look really good, way better than in previous games.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 18, 2021)

I _love _Mario.  I've played almost every game in the series so far, and I spent the second half of my winter break (about a month) basically playing Super Mario Odyssey nonstop.  I was pretty happy to hear this announcement, especially with the Warp Pipes that actually work.  I might have to find time in my busy college schedule to make a Mario-themed area on my island.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Feb 18, 2021)

Mink777 said:


> The pipes are cool and all, but it’s yet another update focused on only either items or holidays, in this case just items. If they are going to add more items, there are plenty of furniture series from New Leaf that still aren’t in this game. They also didn’t show or preview of what/when the next update will be, which makes it seem as if it won’t be for quite awhile. Not good.


At the end they said keep an eye out for more animal crossing info on thier twitter. Im pretty confident they will drop something after the mario pi day and st pattys day stuff


----------



## Burumun (Feb 18, 2021)

Wickel said:


> I wonder if warp pipes can be customized and placed inside. I've always wanted to make an outside "dream" forest with the starry items. But obv you can't dream outside. Would be nice to place a pipe from there to inside my house so you can dream from there.
> 
> I think the Mario items look really good, way better than in previous games.


Not sure about customizing them, definitely hopeful about that. We do know you can place them inside, though.


----------



## Wickel (Feb 18, 2021)

Burumun said:


> Not sure about customizing them, definitely hopeful about that. We do know you can place them inside, though.



Yeah in terms of customizing I mostly hope changing the colour. That'll make them a lot more suitable for a ton of islands I think


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Feb 18, 2021)

I think the pipe will definitely be customizable. Not sure about the other items (maaaybe the blocks? They could be dark/gray-ish like those in the underground levels in SMB).


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Feb 18, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> It actually says you CAN warp to pipes in your house.


Yoooo yoooo that's epic


----------



## Sheep Villager (Feb 18, 2021)

Amused by the fact the princess Peach crown costs 12k bells and looks pretty similar to one of the real expensive Able sisters crowns. 

As someone too lazy to do turnips I'm pleased to finally have a crown.​


----------



## Cirice (Feb 18, 2021)

I'm quite disappointed in this update.
First of all, I think Peach's dress looks terribly flat ? It looks like something done on custom design aside of the brooch. When I see the actual princess dresses we have at Able Sisters, I would have expected similar quality if not better. Not asking for a Smash Bros kind of dress, but something with texture, idk ?
The same remarks goes for the overalls. 
Then I love the Mario themed items but would have preferred real furniture. Like why not a Mario themed table ?
I'm usually happy with updates, this is the first time I find myself disappointed.


----------



## JKDOS (Feb 18, 2021)

I'm curious about how long the loading times will be when using the pipes. Still though, I think it could have it's usefulness when your house is ages away from the airport.


----------



## Monokuma73 (Feb 18, 2021)

AC 3D Mario Maker?
Thanks, but no thanks.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Feb 18, 2021)

Sheep Villager said:


> Amused by the fact the princess Peach crown costs 12k bells and looks pretty similar to one of the real expensive Able sisters crowns.
> 
> As someone too lazy to do turnips I'm pleased to finally have a crown.​


The peach crown looks better than the one we have. I don't know what they did to my crown from Nl but idk the NH one looks ugly to me so I'll gladly spend 12k for my boy to wear a cute crown

	Post automatically merged: Feb 18, 2021



Monokuma73 said:


> AC 3D Mario Maker?
> Thanks, but no thanks.


Basically.


----------



## oranje (Feb 18, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> is anyone talking about this?!?!?!?!?!?!? :0
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Honestly, I'm more excited for this stuff than the Mario items. The Mario stuff just doesn't really fit my theme but I'm super excited for the St. Patrick Day items!  It'll go well with the pub on my island.


----------



## Mad Aly (Feb 18, 2021)

I'm so excited!!  I was actually thinking about some kind of teleport function for our islands recently, and the warp pipes are the perfect implementation for that! Seems they had it in mind for a while...


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 18, 2021)

apparently, nothing is customizable

fyi, for those hoping for red/yellow/etc pipes

hopefully this is wrong though


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Feb 18, 2021)

LambdaDelta said:


> apparently, nothing is customizable
> 
> fyi, for those hoping for red/yellow/etc pipes
> 
> hopefully this is wrong though


I didn't think it would be customizable tbh. They're like special items so


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 18, 2021)

I AM BEYOND EXCITED YALL DON'T EVEN KNOOOWWWWW
(ofc I can attribute that to the fact that I'm prob the #1 Super Mario fan on this whole forum lol)

I actually left a space open in my town for these new items and now I'm thinking it might not be big enough?? like there are so many awesome new and returning items, including the Thwomp which I was not expecting at all!!! how could I not be hyped??

only disappointment is I think Nintendo forgot our lord and savior boi Waluigi again  it's okay tho we got the Wario hat back, you bet i'm gonna be wearing that thing all the time lol

	Post automatically merged: Feb 18, 2021



DaisyFan said:


> I wish they have Princess Daisy clothing. -_-


that would've been awesome, Daisy is my favorite princess and she doesn't get enough representation :,,,,(

also I just realized?? _wario shoes????_ bruh this game is mad lmao


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Feb 18, 2021)

Rosalina > Daisy > Peach


----------



## daringred_ (Feb 18, 2021)

Milky star said:


> Rosalina > Daisy > Peach



here y'all go again pitting three perfect princesses against each other for no reason.
this is a meme, for the record-


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Feb 18, 2021)

daringred_ said:


> here y'all go again pitting three perfect princesses against each other for no reason.
> this is a meme, for the record-


I didn't know it was a meme I just have my preference lol


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Feb 18, 2021)

I'm happy that there's going to be new mushroom decorations. Though I'm more excited for the St Patricks Day and Pi Day items o-o


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 18, 2021)

Milky star said:


> I didn't think it would be customizable tbh. They're like special items so


yeah. shame for the pipes though, since they could've made it so pipes warp to their same color counterpart(s). thus allowing you to set up distinctly separate warp point batches


----------



## Boidoh (Feb 18, 2021)

For once I'm excited for something in this game! The warp pipes are an amazing idea! I could have an island in the middle of a lake now!


----------



## Imbri (Feb 18, 2021)

I'll collect everything, although I don't know how much I'll use on my island.

But the pipes? Better believe those are being placed. One behind my house, because I'm pressed for space and don't really need it to show, and the other behind the shops in the area I had used for flower breeding. That will make life a lot easier.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 18, 2021)

Boidoh said:


> For once I'm excited for something in this game! The warp pipes are an amazing idea! I could have an island in the middle of a lake now!


I kind of already have this (not a lake, but still an island within my island surrounded completely by water), but soon I'll be able to have it completely isolated with no path to


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 19, 2021)

random non-pipe-related thought I just had: I wonder if you could walk on to a large mushroom platform, if placed right next to a cliff


----------



## Sheep Villager (Feb 19, 2021)

I wonder if the pipes will open the gates for other warping items being added? I'm thinking magic circles, bus stops, teleport pads.
It would be weird to isolate this new feature in to one item you can _only _obtain during this event.
Do we even know if this collab will happen again next year?​


----------



## watercolorwish (Feb 19, 2021)

LambdaDelta said:


> random non-pipe-related thought I just had: I wonder if you could walk on to a large mushroom platform, if placed right next to a cliff



I thought this too after rewatching the trailer. It seems likely since the pipe caught everyone off guard. That would be sick


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Feb 19, 2021)

Do we know if the fire flower is attached to the block or if it can be by itself?


----------



## McRibbie (Feb 19, 2021)

Sheep Villager said:


> I wonder if the pipes will open the gates for other warping items being added? I'm thinking magic circles, bus stops, teleport pads.
> It would be weird to isolate this new feature in to one item you can _only _obtain during this event.
> Do we even know if this collab will happen again next year?​


They’re in the promotion tab of Nook Shopping along with the Pocket Camp stuff, you can get these anytime after they’re added into the game (unlike the seasonal stuff, which is ONLY available for a limited time each year)


----------



## JKDOS (Feb 19, 2021)

Just a note: As with some of the in-game events, the Mario items will be time locked.


----------



## loveclove (Feb 19, 2021)

The items are way cooler than I expected. Looking forward to installing pipes
Just got nervous about how long it's going to take to buy everything I want 5 items at a time


----------



## JKDOS (Feb 19, 2021)

loveclove said:


> Just got nervous about how long it's going to take to buy everything I want 5 items at a time



I didn't even consider that. Oh man.
I don't want to set any expectations, but maybe v1.8.0 will increase the limit from 5.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Feb 19, 2021)

MiniPocketWorld said:


> Do we know if the fire flower is attached to the block or if it can be by itself?



It's an item on its own.


----------



## Manon_Despoina (Feb 19, 2021)

I don't care about Mario... Hands down, the pi pie is my favourite item! It will be great for my ancient Greek island!

Also love the st. Patrick's Day stuff


----------



## Plainbluetees (Feb 19, 2021)

Those warp pipes look sick, I just don’t know exactly how I’d get them to fit in on my island.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Feb 19, 2021)

LambdaDelta said:


> random non-pipe-related thought I just had: I wonder if you could walk on to a large mushroom platform, if placed right next to a cliff


What if you could hop down from the large one to the small one? It could easily replace inclines if someone wanted to.


----------



## cocoacat (Feb 19, 2021)

Little disappointed the St Patrick's Day stuff didn't include the rainbow screen. 

The Mario items are huge! I think they look great, but I don't think I'll be using them much. Maybe the super star. 

The pi pie looks great, too, but I kind of would have preferred a regular cherry or apple pie.


----------



## Valeris (Feb 19, 2021)

I have to tell you, not having the Koopalings as unique villagers able to be invited is a missed opportunity even if you were just limited to one. The items look nice but there's really nothing that strikes me as really wanting to get other than the pipes.


----------



## Peach_Jam (Feb 19, 2021)

the cloud rug and baby pink mushroom platform are too cute >< also wondering if the brick thing can be stacked 0: I imagine it would make a good wall/barrier of sorts for shops


----------



## Yorli (Feb 19, 2021)

The items are cool but I have no use for them. I was really hoping for a new NPC but hopefully they will be added with a acnh anniversary event so its all good


----------



## TheDuke55 (Feb 19, 2021)

Yorli said:


> The items are cool but I have no use for them. I was really hoping for a new NPC but hopefully they will be added with a acnh anniversary event so its all good


Yeah kind of the same. I like that the Mario fortune cookie stuff is coming back along with the clothes and common Mario stuff that was sold at Nooks in NL. I will have fun recreating my ugly Nintendo room from way back when.

But I don't know how much mileage I will get out of that. The update will come, I will buy everything (and probably TT because of the item limit) mess around with some of the stuff, and then throw it in my storage forever. The only thing that I will probably mess with a lot more is the warping pipe.

For a Mario update this is great. For a 1 year anniversary update? This leaves a lot to be desired. I thought we would had been leagues ahead with the updates and we're getting small morsels instead.

I like what we got, but after a year I expected more. If it wasn't for the pipe warping, I'm sure more people would be calling the crew out on the content being so lacking for a year. Yeah this is one of the bigger inventory updates and that is awesome.


----------



## loveclove (Feb 19, 2021)

I'm excited to visit a mario themed island as soon as someone builds it
Must be fun


----------



## Yorli (Feb 19, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> Yeah kind of the same. I like that the Mario fortune cookie stuff is coming back along with the clothes and common Mario stuff that was sold at Nooks in NL. I will have fun recreating my ugly Nintendo room from way back when.
> 
> But I don't know how much mileage I will get out of that. The update will come, I will buy everything (and probably TT because of the item limit) mess around with some of the stuff, and then throw it in my storage forever. The only thing that I will probably mess with a lot more is the warping pipe.
> 
> ...


Yeah I would have loved fortune cookies and it's a shame if they don't utilize the mechanic in ACNH


----------



## McRibbie (Feb 19, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> For a Mario update this is great. For a 1 year anniversary update? This leaves a lot to be desired. I thought we would had been leagues ahead with the updates and we're getting small morsels instead.
> 
> I like what we got, but after a year I expected more. If it wasn't for the pipe warping, I'm sure more people would be calling the crew out on the content being so lacking for a year. Yeah this is one of the bigger inventory updates and that is awesome.


As I’ve said before in other threads, if the data for the Sanrio stuff hasn’t been updated to actually include the villagers themselves in this update, we’re probably going to get another update in late March to coincide with the reissue of their Amiibo cards. The fact that the seasonal items are only for March, and run out in mid-March, also makes me go “hmm”... but if I’m just being honest, I just want the anniversary cake from LGTTC back! New Leaf didn’t have it, even in the Welcome Amiibo update.


----------



## amemome (Feb 19, 2021)

functional warp pipes are such a great idea!! these items remind me of the fortune cookie items from new leaf.


----------



## JKDOS (Feb 19, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> For a Mario update this is great. For a 1 year anniversary update? This leaves a lot to be desired. I thought we would had been leagues ahead with the updates and we're getting small morsels instead.



This update will drop on February 25th, so I don't think this is in place for the anniversary update. It's just a part of the 35th Mario anniversary, and was a perfect way to introduce some items to celebrate Shamrock day.

The actual anniversary update may come "late March". Likely 5-6 weeks from today.


----------



## Skandranon (Feb 19, 2021)

So if I'm seeing this right these will just become part of the game righ?, you don't think they will be a limited time availability and we need to buy it all up now like seasonal items


----------



## JKDOS (Feb 19, 2021)

Skandranon said:


> So if I'm seeing this right these will just become part of the game righ?, you don't think they will be a limited time availability and we need to buy it all up now like seasonal items



I'm not going to guarantee that Nintendo won't change their mind but I can tell you they are promotional items that will remain in the game until Nintendo says otherwise


----------



## Valeris (Feb 19, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> I'm not going to guarantee that Nintendo won't change their mind but I can tell you they are promotional items that will remain in the game until Nintendo says otherwise


I'll further that by saying if you get what you want from the event before it goes away you won't have to risk it being limited. You'll have all you want/need. Worst case, they aren't limited and you still have the items. It's better to have more of what you're after or intend to use than potentially less.


----------

